# Wireless Woes [wpa_supplicant related]

## sparkplug

Okay, so the skinny is I emerged -uvND world.  It's created a lot of problems, not the least of which is my wireless not working.

Here's the error.

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*      Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

[ok]

*       Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...

[ok]

*       Backgrounding ......

WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

Oh, and when I plugged up to dump this out with eth0, I got a lot of output to the terminal I was in.  Weird...to me...but it worked once I restarted eth0.

Oh, and dmesg | grep ath5k yield:

```
[    0.736901] ath5k_pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.737096] ath5k_pci 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.737136] ath5k_pci 0000:01:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

[    0.742073] ath5k phy0: Support for RF2425 is under development.

[    0.780576] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)

[  397.548372] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[  397.548560] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)

[  397.548800] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[  397.548805] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)

[  626.540328] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[  626.540462] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)

[  626.545088] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  626.545201] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  626.898788] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  626.898912] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  627.252805] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  627.252931] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  627.606822] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  627.606948] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  631.924848] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  631.924971] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  632.278876] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  632.279003] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  632.632911] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  632.633050] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  632.986945] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  632.987089] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  633.340963] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  633.341111] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2432 Mhz)

[  641.550850] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  641.550972] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  641.904876] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  641.905000] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  642.258910] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  642.259049] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  642.612927] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  642.613072] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  642.966962] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  642.967110] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2432 Mhz)

[  646.888775] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  646.888898] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2432 Mhz)

[  647.348137] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2437MHz)

[  647.593824] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)

[  647.593949] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2437 Mhz)

[  647.947841] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2442MHz)

[  647.947965] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2442 Mhz)

[  648.301860] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2447MHz)

[  648.301985] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2447 Mhz)

[  648.655893] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2452MHz)

[  654.747848] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  654.747970] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  655.101877] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  655.102004] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  655.455983] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  655.456137] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  655.810015] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  655.810150] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  656.164034] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  656.164162] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2432 Mhz)

[  664.022868] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  664.022993] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  664.376911] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  664.377048] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  664.730944] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  664.731090] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  665.084979] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  665.085129] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  665.439015] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  665.439151] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2432 Mhz)

[  672.946848] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  672.946971] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  673.300876] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  673.301001] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  673.654911] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  673.655050] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  674.008946] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  674.009091] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  674.362979] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  674.363128] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2432 Mhz)

[  678.998042] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[  681.870687] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  681.870813] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  682.224703] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  682.224826] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  682.578702] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  682.578827] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  682.932719] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  682.932843] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  683.286737] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  688.998042] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[  690.793742] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  690.793873] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  691.147772] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  691.147898] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  691.501809] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  691.501936] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  691.855824] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  691.855949] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  692.209842] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  699.333163] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[  699.716735] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  699.716862] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  700.070752] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  700.070875] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  700.424769] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  700.424896] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  700.778786] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  700.778911] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  701.132803] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  708.639845] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  708.639967] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  708.993854] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  708.993979] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  709.347873] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  709.347999] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  709.701906] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  709.702048] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  710.055927] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  710.056091] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2432 Mhz)

[  717.563932] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  717.564074] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  717.917940] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  717.918082] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  718.271959] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  718.272103] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  718.625976] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  718.626118] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  718.979993] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  718.980134] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2432 Mhz)

[  726.487932] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  726.488072] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  726.841975] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  726.842119] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  727.195997] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  727.196143] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  727.550019] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  727.550144] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  727.904036] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  727.904162] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2432 Mhz)

[  735.725900] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  735.726040] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  736.079908] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  736.080050] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  736.433925] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  736.434068] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  736.787943] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  736.788086] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  737.141977] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  737.142121] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2432 Mhz)

[  740.998042] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[  744.649722] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)

[  744.649851] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2412 Mhz)

[  745.003737] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)

[  745.003863] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2417 Mhz)

[  745.357755] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)

[  745.357882] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2422 Mhz)

[  745.711772] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)

[  745.711949] ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2427 Mhz)

[  746.065842] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)

[  751.001422] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[  751.001546] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)

[ 2163.200495] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[ 2163.200628] ath5k phy0: unable to reset hardware: -11

[ 2163.709830] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[ 2163.709947] ath5k phy0: unable to reset hardware: -11

[ 2335.093960] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[ 2335.094109] ath5k phy0: unable to reset hardware: -11

[ 2335.625040] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2462MHz)

[ 2335.625158] ath5k phy0: unable to reset hardware: -11
```

----------

## sparkplug

Apparently it's now decided to work...sometimes.  Only reboots will tell.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *sparkplug wrote:*   

> Apparently it's now decided to work...sometimes.  Only reboots will tell.

 

Sparkplug,

I am having the same messages in my dmesg, and I cannot get the wireless working. I wonder what configuration have you got. This is my hardware:

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci -nn
> 
> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)

 

With the kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> # uname -a
> 
> Linux joanet 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sun Jul 5 04:07:19 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5450 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## BrummieJim

I switched from using wpa_supplicant to Network Manager on my laptop and it's made things a lot easier.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact and you can also use WICD too.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

Thanks for the replies! I am going to try wicd as I run a light desktop (fvwm) and do not like network manager dependencies. In any case:

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net 

# eht0

config_eth0="arping"

# At home (gateway 192.168.1.2, AP mac address 00:22:15:41:01:28), eth0 gets 192.168.1.125 IP

gateways_eth0="192.168.1.2,00:22:15:41:01:28 158.109.0.9"

config_192168001002_002215410128="192.168.1.125/24"

routes_192168001002_002215410128="default via 192.168.1.2"

dns_servers_192168001002_002215410128="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

config_158109000009="158.109.132.39/19"

routes_158109000009="default via 158.109.128.1"

fallback_eth0="dhcp"

# wlan0

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

# At home, the wireless interface gets the 192.168.1.126 IP

config_mimosinnet311="192.168.1.126/24 brd 192.168.1.255" 

routes_mimosinnet311="default via 192.168.1.2"

fallback_wlan0="dhcp"

config_ppp0="ppp"

pppd_ppp0="persist

call uab

holdoff 10

mru 1460

mtu 1460

idle 600"

link_ppp0="pty \"pptp vpngw.uab.es --nolaunchpppd\""

postup(){

if [[ ${IFACE} = "ppp0" ]]; then

        route add -host vpngw.uab.es gw 192.168.1.2

   route add default ppp0

   route del default eth0

fi

return 0;

}

postdown(){

if [[ ${IFACE} = "ppp0" ]]; then

   route add default gw 192.168.1.2 dev eth0 

   route del -host vpngw.uab.es

fi

return 0;

}
```

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=users

update_config=1

# Qualsevol Xarxa

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

   disabled=0

}

# Xarxes a casa:

network={

   ssid="mimosinnet311"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=100

   disabled=0

}
```

Cheers!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, did you try this line instead :

```

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" 

```

----------

## cach0rr0

I've never understood (nor bothered looking into), why -Dwext was appropriate for me (though, it *is* what works) when I'm using ipw2200

There's some disconnect here, something I'm not getting

Anyway, carry on, don't want to thread hijack, just want to get the thoughts out there while they're fresh. 

(in case someone stumbles onto here who has a Dell Latitude D610 - wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /path/to/wpa_supplicant.conf && dhclient )

----------

## mimosinnet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, did you try this line instead :
> 
> ```
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" 
> ...

 

Changing it made the trick. Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

By the way, where did you find this line : wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" 

I think that's the old fashion way to use wpa_supplicant.conf, so maybe that's why you had some problem.

----------

